# acciones repetidas en el pasado. perfecto -imperfecto



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una pregunta...


 sé que cuando nos referimos a acciones repetidas en el pasado se utiliza:


 1) el perfecto compuesto, cuando se quiere expresar que hay un v_í_nculo con el presente:


 HE VISITADO este sitio web muy a menudo. [hasta AHORA, muchas veces]


 2) el imperfecto, cuando no existe ningùn v_í_nculo con el presente:


 Cuando viv_í_a en Espa_ñ_a, VISITABA este sitio web muy a menudo. [ANTES, regularmente]


 Mi pregunta:
 cu_á_les son las formas correctas de los verbos en las siguientes frases:


 1) una mujer que tiene varias hijos dice -Cada vez que he estado embarazada [hasta ahora], los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo HAN SIDO/ ERAN horribles.


 (han sido?)


 2) Todos los que han gobernado este país, HAN SIDO/ERAN unos inùtiles. Primero PROMETIAN/ HAN PROMETIDO que iban a mejorar la situación económica del país y luego RESULTABA/ HA RESULTADO que eran unos mentirosos.


 (han sido, prometian, resultaba?)


 3) Estos ùltimos meses he estado muy ocupado. Me HE TENIDO que levantar muy temprano y cuando HE VUELTO del trabajo estaba muy cansado.


 (puedo utilizar HE TENIDO, HE VUELTO o es mejor el presente?)


 gracias


----------



## Ludaico

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una pregunta.
> Sé que cuando nos referimos a acciones repetidas en el pasado se utiliza:
> 1) el perfecto compuesto, cuando se quiere expresar que hay un v_í_nculo con el presente:
> HE VISITADO este sitio web muy a menudo. [hasta AHORA, muchas veces]
> 2) el imperfecto, cuando no existe ningùn v_í_nculo con el presente:
> Cuando viv_í_a en Espa_ñ_a, VISITABA este sitio web muy a menudo. [ANTES, regularmente]
> Mi pregunta:
> Cu_á_les son las formas correctas de los verbos en las siguientes frases:
> 1) una mujer que tiene varias hijos dice -Cada vez que he estado embarazada [hasta ahora], los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo HAN SIDO/ ERAN horribles.
> (han sido?)...



Hola, Mueller, y bienvenido al foro.
No sé si será la forma más correcta, pero yo diría lo siguiente para la primera de las frases que planteas:
"_Los tres últimos meses de todos mis embarazos fueron horribles_".
 Saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> Hola soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una pregunta...
> 
> 
> sé que cuando nos referimos a acciones repetidas en el pasado se utiliza:
> 
> 
> 1) el perfecto compuesto, cuando se quiere expresar que hay un v_í_nculo con el presente:
> 
> 
> HE VISITADO este sitio web muy a menudo. [hasta AHORA, muchas veces]
> 
> 
> 2) el imperfecto, cuando no existe ningùn v_í_nculo con el presente:
> 
> 
> Cuando viv_í_a en Espa_ñ_a, VISITABA este sitio web muy a menudo. [ANTES, regularmente]
> 
> 
> Mi pregunta:
> cu_á_les son las formas correctas de los verbos en las siguientes frases:
> 
> 
> 1) una mujer que tiene varias hijos dice -Cada vez que he estado embarazada [hasta ahora], los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo *eran/fueron* horribles.
> 
> 
> (han sido?) *NO porque esa acción ya terminó (fueron) o tuvo un desarrollo en el pasado (eran).
> 
> *
> 2) Todos los que han gobernado este país, HAN SIDO/ERAN unos inùtiles. Primero PROMETIAN/ HAN PROMETIDO que iban a mejorar la situación económica del país y luego RESULTABA/ HA RESULTADO que eran unos mentirosos.
> 
> 
> (han sido *SI*, prometian *SI*, resultaba? *SI*)
> *Si todavía lo son (unos inútiles), entonces "han sido" está bien.
> Si se marca que es una acción habitual en el pasado sin conexión con el presente, entonces "eran" (imperfecto) está bien.
> Primero "prometían" (imperfecto) porque era una acción habitual en el pasado.
> Y luego "resultaba" porque era una acción recurrente también en el pasado.
> 
> *
> 3) Estos ùltimos meses he estado muy ocupado. Me HE TENIDO *TUVE que levantarME* *(o tenía que levantarme)* muy temprano y cuando HE VUELTO *volvía* del trabajo estaba muy cansado.
> 
> 
> (puedo utilizar HE TENIDO *SI*, HE VUELTO *(considero que no)* o es mejor el presente? *(en este caso considero que no)
> **"Tuve que levantarme" (pretérito perfecto simple) si se considera que el hecho ya se completó en el pasado. O
> "Tenía que levantarme temprano" (pretérito imperfecto) si se juzga que la acción era habitual en el pasado.
> "Volvía" (pretérito imperfecto) porque era una acción rutinaria o habitual en el pasado.
> 
> 
> *gracias


----------



## Peterdg

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Habrá tantas opiniones como hay opciones que pusiste. Por ejemplo en "los últimos meses *han sido* horribles" me parece posible si todavía sufres bajo las consecuencias. Eso no quiere decir que discrepo de la opinión de Gamen, pero, la verdad, el uso depende mucho del hablante, de la costumbre regional y de lo que piense el que está hablando.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muchas gracias por su ayuda, gamen.
en la frase n ° 3 el complemento de tiempo "estos ultimos meses"  no  influye entonces en la segunda frase sino solo en la primera.
que pasa si en vez del punto que separa la primera y la segunda frase pongo Y:
Estos ùltimos meses he estado muy ocupado Y *______* (tener) que levantarme  muy temprano y cuando ______( volver) del trabajo estaba muy cansado.
puedo mantener el perfecto si lo pongo asi?


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> muchas gracias por su ayuda, gamen.
> en la frase n ° 3 el complemento de tiempo "estos ultimos meses" no influye entonces en la segunda frase sino solo en la primera. *Entiendo que es así porque comienzas a describir luego acciones sin conexión con el presente.
> *que pasa si en vez del punto que separa la primera y la segunda frase pongo Y: *(tal vez en este caso emplearía el pretérito perfecto compuesto. No obstante, después de "cuando" emplearía igualmente el imperfecto en correlación con "estaba" ya que se entiende que la acción era habitual o repetitiva: "volver del trabajo")
> *Estos ùltimos meses he estado muy ocupado Y *_he tenido que_____* (tener) que levantarme muy temprano y cuando *volvía*______( volver) del trabajo estaba muy cansado.
> puedo mantener el perfecto si lo pongo asi?


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

ok, entiendo por qué emplearias volvia y no he vuelto.
y si coloco  "Estos ùltimos meses"  o cualquier otro complemento de tiempo que tenga  un significado parecido (ùltimamente, estos días....)JUNTO A la conjunción cuando (o cualquier otra conjunción que indique que se trata de una acción repetitiva), como sería:

Estos ùltimos meses, cuando________(volver) del trabajo estaba muy cansado.

o por ejemplo:

Esta semana, cada vez que _________(jugar) al futból, me _______(doler) la pierna. 

Estos dias, por las mananas, __________(tener) que levantarme temprano.


Consideramos que las  acciones repetitivas en estas frases forman parte del ambito del pasado  (imperfecto) o del ambito del presente (perf. compuesto)?
o podemos emplear ambos tiempos?


----------



## ACQM

No es fácil elegir una sola opción, muchas veces depende de cosas y contextos que no aparecen en tus ejemplos y otras de gustos o visiones personales.

Por ejemplo, en el caso de la mujer hablando de sus embarazos (tu ejemplo no me gusta, permíteme que lo cambie): 

- Una mujer de 80 años diría: "Los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo fueron horribles las dos veces que estuve embarazada." 
- Una mujer en edad fértil puede decir: 
a)"Los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo fueron horribles, en los dos embarazos tuve."
b)  "Los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo fueron horribles, en los dos embarazos he tenido."  
c)  "Los ùltimos 3 meses del embarazo han sido horribles, en los dos embarazos he tendio."

Las diferencias entres a, b o c dependen del concepto de "reciente" y "con repercusión en el presente" que tenga la mujer. 


Para los demás ejemplos, fíjate que si usas el imperfecto estás indicando una acción continuada en el pasado sin vínculo directo con el presente, con el perfecto indicas una acción en el pasado reciente vinculada con el presente y con el presente puedes indicar una acción continuada en el presente o que se mantiene en el presente:

- "Esta última semana , cada vez que jugaba a fútbol, me dolía la pierna." Yo no diría esto porque para mí "esta última semana es demasiado reciente y se contradice "esta" que indica que ves la semana como muy cercana con el imperfecto que indicaría un pasado menos reciente, pero la frase es correcta y posible si la acción no tiene nada que ver con la situación actual). 

- Sí es más común: "La semana pasada, cada vez que jugaba, me dolía". Sé que es la misma semana, pero la forma de referirse a ella indica que el hablante la ve más lejana.

- "Esta última semana, cada vez que he jugado al fútbol, me ha dolido la pierna." Esta acción está terminada pero tiene consecuencias directas en el presente, puedes seguir "Por eso la semana que viene no jugaré" o "Así que iré al fisioterapeuta" o "Pero ahora ya estoy mejor" o "Y tengo miedo de que me pase hoy también"...

- "Esta útlima semana, cada vez que juego a fútbol, me duele la pierna." La pierna aún te duele y la semana no ha acabado aún.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muchas gracias por tu respuesta. son muy buenas tus explicaciones.
es verdad, tendria que haber descrito mas detalladamente los contextos en los que se dicen las frases....si no, es dificil decir cual es la forma "correcta"


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> ok, entiendo por qué emplearias volvia y no he vuelto.
> y si coloco "Estos ùltimos meses" o cualquier otro complemento de tiempo que tenga un significado parecido (ùltimamente, estos días....)JUNTO A la conjunción cuando (o cualquier otra conjunción que indique que se trata de una acción repetitiva), como sería:
> 
> *El colocar como referencia "estos días" resulta ambiguo porque puede hacer alusión a un pasado terminado, a un pasado que se continúa en el presente, al presente mismo, etc. En razón de ello, es necesario especificar más con índices temporales más definidos y agregar elementos contextuales que permitan determinar si el hecho de referencia tiene relación con el presente.
> 
> En este caso cabe emplear el imperfecto porque el otro verbo en imperfecto que aparece también en el texto señala que la acción tuvo lugar en el pasado y que era habitual, o reiterativa en el pasado.
> 
> *Estos ùltimos meses, cuando_*volvía_______*(volver) del trabajo estaba muy cansado.
> 
> o por ejemplo:
> 
> Esta semana, cada vez que _*jugaba*________(jugar) al futból, me _*dolía______(*doler) la pierna.
> 
> Estos dias, por las mananas, _*tuve*_________(tener) que levantarme temprano. *Ahora ya no.
> *Estos dias, por las mananas, _*tenía*_________(tener) que levantarme temprano. *Todos los días era la misma historia, la misma rutina. Ahora ya no me levanto tan temprano.
> *Estos dias, por las mananas, _*tengo*_________(tener) que levantarme temprano.
> Estos dias, por las mananas, _*he tenido*_________(tener) que levantarme temprano.*Y debo seguir levantándome temprano hasta fin de año.
> 
> *Consideramos que las acciones repetitivas en estas frases forman parte del ambito del pasado (imperfecto) o del ambito del presente (perf. compuesto)?
> o podemos emplear ambos tiempos?[/
> *En este ejemplo con "tener" cada elección depende de cómo consideremos la acción. Para asegurarnos de que estamos usando el tiempo adecuado, es necesario agregar una referencia que señale si la acción sigue teniendo lugar o no, si tiene continuación en el presente o tuvo su culminación en el pasado, si en el pasado era una acción repetitiva, etc. Puede referirse a un hecho pasado, acabado, sin ningún efecto en el presente (Pretérito perfecto simple). Puede ser un hecho habitual o repetitivo en el pasado (pretérito imperfecto). Puede tratarse de un hecho que también ocurre en el presente porque no hay una marca en el texto que indique que la acción sólo tuvo ocurrencia pasada. Asimismo, puede emplearse el pretérito perfecto compuesto si hay índices textuales que permiten interpretar que la acción de referencia se continúa o tiene consecuencias de algún tipo en el momento presente.
> *QUOTE]


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

ok,

si digo -Estos dias, por las manañas, TENIA que levantarme temprano.-    expreso "era/solia ser asi hasta hace (muy) poco"
y si digo - Estos dias, por las mañanas,  HE TENIDO que levantarme temprano.-  expreso ,por ejemplo, "tuve que  levantarme temprano el sabado, tuve que levantarme temprano el domingo, y  he tenido que levantarme temprano hoy y, como tu escribes, "debo seguir  levantandome hasta fin de año."
esta bien asi?

lo que no entiendo es por qué aceptas solamente el imperfecto en la frase:
"Esta semana, cada vez que "jugaba" al futbol, me "dolia" la pierna.
tus explicaciones referidas al ejemplo con "tener" tambien se pueden aplicar a esta frase, no? 
o no analizaste esta frase porque no quisiste repetir  las mismas explicaciones dos veces?


----------



## ACQM

Todo esto son interpretaciones personales, hay diversas posibilidades:

Estos días he tenido que ir a trabajar muy temprano, por eso he entrado poco en WR, en seguida me pondré al día.
Estos días tengo que ir a trabajar muy temprano, estoy muy cansada.
Estos días tuve que ir a trabajar muy temprano, suerte que ya pasó.

Cada vez que volvía a casa estaba muy cansada así que no veía nada de televisión. (La acción no tiene influencia directa en el presente)
Cada vez que he vuleto a casa he estado muy cansada y aun no he podido leer el libro que me regalaste. (Tiene influencia en el presente, pues el libro sigue sin leer).

La pregunta no es sólo qué dices, sino por qué lo dices y qué quieres expresar. Muchas de las diferencias entre pretérito perfecto simple, perfecto compuesto e imperfecto tienen que ver con la intención del hablante más que con la estructura de la oración. También debes entender que en determinados países y zonas hispanoparlantes algunos usos pueden variar, fíjate siempre en el lugar de origen de los foreros que te contestamos.


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> ok,
> 
> si digo -Estos dias, por las manañas, TENIA que levantarme temprano.- expreso "era/solia ser asi hasta hace (muy) poco" *Sí, correcto porque estás hablando de "estos días" como un pasado reciente.
> *y si digo - Estos dias, por las mañanas, HE TENIDO que levantarme temprano.- expreso ,por ejemplo, "tuve que levantarme temprano el sabado, tuve que levantarme temprano el domingo, y he tenido que levantarme temprano hoy y, como tu escribes, "debo seguir levantandome hasta fin de año."
> esta bien asi *Si, es correcta tu interpretación.
> 
> *lo que no entiendo es por qué aceptas solamente el imperfecto en la frase:
> "Esta semana, cada vez que "jugaba" al futbol, me "dolia" la pierna.
> tus explicaciones referidas al ejemplo con "tener" tambien se pueden aplicar a esta frase, no?
> o no analizaste esta frase porque no quisiste repetir las mismas explicaciones dos veces?
> *Tienes razón. Lo omití involuntariamente. Como no hay otro índice verbal o temporal y la referencia "esta semana" es ambigua, se puede analizar como el caso de "tener que levantarse temprano". Para justificar la elección de los tiempos verbales con más fundamento, podemos agregar mayor especificación a la acción verbal.
> 
> *Esta semana, cada vez que _*jugaba*________(jugar) al futból, me _*dolía______*(doler) la pierna. *Siempre me sucedía lo mismo.
> *Esta semana, cada vez que _*juego*________(jugar) al futból, me _*duele *(doler) la pierna.
> Esta semana, cada vez que _*jugué*________(jugar) al futból, me _*dolió______*(doler) la pierna. *Ahora ya no.
> *Esta semana, cada vez que _*he jugado*________(jugar) al futból, me _*ha dolido *(doler) la pierna.
> *Todavía sigo jugando* *y me sigue doliendo.
> *


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muchas gracias. me fueron de gran ayuda tus respuestas.
gracias tambien a acqm y a los demas.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

hola, me surgio otra duda con respecto al tema "acciones repetitivas en el pasado":

la 1° frase es:
1)
A: -Has visto a Juan ultimamente?
B:  -Si, se me ___________ (cruzar) muchas veces estos dias. Siempre me  ________(saludar), pero, para no tener que hablar conmigo,___________  (apartar) inmediatamente la vista y _____________(pasar) de largo.

Mi intento : SE ME HA CRUZADO (hecho repetitivo que el hablante B presenta como algo que probablemente vuelve a ocurrir)
                 SALUDO                porque la palabra "siempre"  quiere decir aqui  "todas las veces que vi (1,2,3...veces) a Juan, me saludo" y la accion  repetitiva     de             "ver" se considera como una accion sin  conexion con el presente.
                SE APARTABA,
                PASABA  porque se presentan como acciones repetitivas, sin limite temporal.


2) Ese dia, lo vi tres veces a mi profesor de espanol y me ________(saludar) muy amablemente.

si,  en la frase de arriba, quiero decir " todas las veces (1,2,3) que lo  vi, me saludo (1,2,3 veces), tengo que emplear el imperfecto "SALUDABA",  no??
Si empleo el preterito indefinido "SALUDO" doy a entender que lo vi tres veces y DESPUES de eso me saludo- es asi??

gracias, dea antemano, por su ayda.


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> hola, me surgio otra duda con respecto al tema "acciones repetitivas en el pasado":
> 
> la 1° frase es:
> 1)
> A: -Has visto a Juan ultimamente?
> B: -Si, se me ___________ (cruzar) muchas veces estos dias. Siempre me ________(saludar), pero, para no tener que hablar conmigo,___________ (apartar) inmediatamente la vista y _____________(pasar) de largo.
> 
> Mi intento : SE ME HA CRUZADO (hecho repetitivo que el hablante B presenta como algo que probablemente vuelve a ocurrir)
> SALUD*Ó* porque la palabra "siempre" quiere decir aqui "todas las veces que vi (1,2,3...veces) a Juan, me salud*ó*" y la accion repetitiva de "ver" se considera como una accion sin conexion con el presente.
> SE APARTABA,
> PASABA porque se presentan como acciones repetitivas, sin limite temporal.
> 
> 
> 2) Ese dia, lo vi tres veces a mi profesor de espanol y me *saludó*_____(saludar) muy amablemente.
> 
> si, en la frase de arriba, quiero decir " todas las veces (1,2,3) que lo vi, me saludo (1,2,3 veces), tengo que emplear el imperfecto "SALUDABA", no??
> Si empleo el preterito indefinido "SALUD*Ó*"  doy a entender que lo vi tres veces y DESPUES de eso me saludo- es asi??
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, sería mejor usar el indefinido "saludó" porque se trata de tres acciones pasadas puntuales, determinadas. En cada una de ellas "me saludó", "recibí el saludo" como un hecho terminado, acabado sin continuidad.
> Podríamos decir: "Cada vez que lo veía me *saludaba* amablemente". En este caso sí está claro que hay una continuidad en el pasado, ya que cada "saludo" forma parte de un conjunto o secuencia de saludos conectados unos con otros y no se perciben como hechos "independientes" y "concluidos" como en el ejemplo que planteas. En un período de tiempo *me saludaba cada vez que me veía* implica una sucesión, una continuidad y de ahí que se justifique el uso del imperfecto.
> En tu ejemplo estamos hablando "puntualmente" de tres saludos de un día. Hay un marcador temporal que define el saludo como un hecho que ocurrió en un tiempo bien determinado y acotado (el mismo día, tres veces). No se percibe continuidad porque nos referimos a un día en particular. Por esta razón se justifica el empleo del pretérito indefinido.
> 
> gracias, dea antemano, por su ayda.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

entiendo. realmente te agradezco mucho tus explicaciones. siempre son muy buenas. gracias!

y si en la 2° frase "Ese dia lo vi tres veces a mi profesor de espanol y me saludó."
 reemplazo "ese dia...tres veces" por una complemento temporal menos preciso como "estos dias...muchas veces/a menudo":

Estos dias lo he visto a menudo a mi profesor de espanol y me_________(saludar)

entonces si puedo emplear el imperfecto, no?


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> entiendo. realmente te agradezco mucho tus explicaciones. siempre son muy buenas. gracias!
> 
> y si en la 2° frase "Ese dia lo vi tres veces a mi profesor de espanol y me saludó."
> reemplazo "ese dia...tres veces" por una complemento temporal menos preciso como "estos dias...muchas veces/a menudo":
> 
> Estos dias lo he visto a menudo a mi profesor de espanol y me_saludaba________(saludar)
> 
> entonces si puedo emplear el imperfecto, no?  Sí, perfecto.


----------



## ACQM

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> entiendo. realmente te agradezco mucho tus explicaciones. siempre son muy buenas. gracias!
> 
> y si en la 2° frase "Ese dia lo vi tres veces a mi profesor de espanol y me saludó."
> reemplazo "ese dia...tres veces" por una complemento temporal menos preciso como "estos dias...muchas veces/a menudo":
> 
> Estos dias lo he visto a menudo a mi profesor de espanol y me_________(saludar)
> 
> entonces si puedo emplear el imperfecto, no?



Yo no lo haría, no es coherente con la primera parte de la oración:

Estos días lo he visto varias veces y me ha saludado siempre.
Estos días lo veía cada dos por tres y me saludaba siempre.


----------



## Gamen

Tienes razón ACQM.
Desde un punto de vista prescriptivo es correcto lo que planteas y es lo más aconsejable.
Tal vez en un discurso oral podría decirse "Estos días lo he visto y me saludaba", pero es mejor que alguien que no es nativo siga las reglas tal como están prescriptas.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

perdon, me equivoque en mi ultimo post; escribi "ESTOS DIAS lo HE VISTO varias veces y me ________(saludar).

entiendo por que prefieren el perfecto compuesto (HA SALUDADO)  en esta frase. 

lo que en realidad queria saber era: si en la frase
 "Ese dia, lo vi tres veces a mi profesor de espanol y me *saludó*  muy amablemente." , en la que tenemos que emplear SALUDO y no SALUDABA  (cf. # 16), reemplazamos el complemento temporal " ese dia tres veces"   por uno que sea mucho menos preciso y que NO permita el uso del  preterito perfecto ( propongo ESE dia MUCHAS VECES), como quedaria la  segunda parte de la frase?

Ese dia, lo vi muchas veces a mi profesor de espanol y me ________ (saludar) muy amablemente.

No es practicamente lo mismo que: Ese dia, lo VI muchas veces a mi profesor y cada vez que lo VEIA me SALUDABA muy amablemente?

(lo que justificaria el uso del imperfecto...??)


----------



## Gamen

Mi explicación:

Ese d*í*a, lo 1) *VI* muchas veces a mi profesor de espa*ñ*ol y me 2) *SALUDÓ *muy amablemente.

1) En cada oportunidad puntual que lo encontré recibí un saludo amable de él. No hay continuidad entre las acciones sino que hablamos de hechos determinados, definidos e independientes. Se percibe claramente el final de cada acción de ver.
2) Se percibe claramente el final de cada acción puntual de saludar. La acción de saludar no aparece en su desarrollo.

Ese d*í*a, lo 1) *VI *muchas veces a mi profesor y cada vez que lo 2) *VEIA* *me SALUDABA* muy amablemente.

1) Lo ví puntualmente muchas veces. Cada acción de ver es definida, determinada, acotada y se percibe claramente el final en cada una de ellas. 
2) La acción de "ver" y "saludar" que aparecen en imperfecto se perciben como continuas o durativas. No se puede distinguir el final de la acción.

Espero que te ayude.
Saludos.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muchas gracias,Gamen. 
sí, siempre me sirven tus explicaciones!

ok, trato de resumir lo que escribiste:
o  el complemento de temporal "muchas veces",  que aqui es un compl. de  tiempo PERFECTIVO, delimita temporalmente la acción de "ver" Y delimita  también la acción de saludar:
Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces a mi profesor de espanol y me *saludó*  (tambien "muchas veces"/ "todas las veces que lo encontré") muy amablemente.
o,  opción 2, "muchas veces" solo delimita la acción de ver; la acción de  saludar se percibe, por la expresión REPETITIVA/IMPERFECTIVA "cada vez  que...", como durativa.
Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces a....y cada vez que lo *veía me saludaba*.

OK.

y, ahora la última pregunta ( te lo prometo):

No puede ser que al hablar se produzca a veces la elipsis del elemento  "cada vez que..." y que sí se diga una frase como:

"Ese día, lo vi muchas veces y me saludaba muy amablemente."    

 = "Ese día, lo vi muchas veces y me saludaba muy amablemente." ["...cada vez que lo veía].


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> muchas gracias,Gamen.
> sí, siempre me sirven tus explicaciones!
> 
> ok, trato de resumir lo que escribiste:
> o el complemento de temporal "muchas veces", que aqui es un compl. de tiempo PERFECTIVO, delimita temporalmente la acción de "ver" Y delimita también la acción de saludar:
> Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces a mi profesor de espanol y me *saludó* (tambien "muchas veces"/ "todas las veces que lo encontré") muy amablemente.
> o, opción 2, "muchas veces" solo delimita la acción de ver; la acción de saludar se percibe, por la expresión REPETITIVA/IMPERFECTIVA "cada vez que...", como durativa.
> Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces a....y cada vez que lo *veía me saludaba*.
> 
> OK.
> 
> y, ahora la última pregunta ( te lo prometo):
> 
> No puede ser que al hablar se produzca a veces la elipsis del elemento "cada vez que..." y que sí se diga una frase como:
> 
> "Ese día, lo vi muchas veces y me saludaba muy amablemente."
> 
> = "Ese día, lo vi muchas veces y me saludaba muy amablemente." ["...cada vez que lo veía].



Sí, en el habla oral normal pueden producirse esas elipsis y el empleo del imperfecto en esos dos casos.
No obstante, si debes escribir o resolver un ejercicio, lo correcto es decirlo de la siguiente manera:

"Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces y me *saludó* muy amablemente." 

"Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces y cada vez que lo *veía* me *saludaba* con una sonrisa."

Puedes seguir preguntando las veces que quieras o necesites.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

ok, muchas gracias otra vez por las respuestas.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

hola otra vez,


el otro dia me explicaron que en la frase
1)"Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces y me *________*(saludar) muy amablemente." había que emplear el indefinido (*saludó*) y no el imperfecto ( salvo si cambio la estructura de la frase: "Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces y cada vez que lo *veía* me *saludaba* con una sonrisa.")

ayer me topé con una frase parecida a ésta: 2) "Entre 1945 y 1990 *hubo* 50 gobiernos que *duraban* en promedio solo 10 meses."


entiendo que en la 1° frase "Ese dia, lo vi muchas veces y me *saludó*." *saludó* NO se puede sustituir por *solia saludar*: "ese dia, lo vi muchas veces y me *solía saludar*", porque se trata de una referencia temporal no muy amplia (ese dia, muchas veces)
en la 2° frase, en cambio, si es posible decir "Entre 1945 y 1990 hubo 50 gobiernos que *solian durar* en promedio solo 10 meses."

y por eso puedo emplear el imperfecto en la 2° frase pero no en 1°
es correcto? 

ok, la segunda parte de mi pregunta es:
podríamos también utilizar el preterito en la 2°?
"Entre 1945 y 1990 hubo 50 gobiernos que *duraron* en promedio solo 10 meses [CADA UNO]."
considerando la accion de "durar" como algo que se repite una determinada cantidad de veces?


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> hola otra vez,
> 
> 
> el otro dia me explicaron que en la frase
> 1)"Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces y me *________*(saludar) muy amablemente." había que emplear el indefinido (*saludó*) y no el imperfecto ( salvo si cambio la estructura de la frase: "Ese día, lo *vi* muchas veces y cada vez que lo *veía* me *saludaba* con una sonrisa.")
> 
> ayer me topé con una frase parecida a ésta: 2) "Entre 1945 y 1990 *hubo* 50 gobiernos que *duraban* en promedio solo 10 meses."
> 
> 
> entiendo que en la 1° frase "Ese dia, lo vi muchas veces y me *saludó*." *saludó* NO se puede sustituir por *solia saludar*: "ese dia, lo vi muchas veces y me *solía saludar*", porque se trata de una referencia temporal no muy amplia (ese dia, muchas veces)
> en la 2° frase, en cambio, si es posible decir "Entre 1945 y 1990 hubo 50 gobiernos que *solian durar* en promedio solo 10 meses."  Correcto. También se puede usar el perfecto simple "duró" si la intención es hablar de un hecho puntual, no durativo: "Entre 1945 y 1990 hubo 50 gobiernos que *duraron* en promedio solo 10 meses."
> 
> y por eso puedo emplear el imperfecto en la 2° frase pero no en 1°
> es correcto? Si, es correcto.
> 
> ok, la segunda parte de mi pregunta es:
> podríamos también utilizar el preterito en la 2°?
> "Entre 1945 y 1990 hubo 50 gobiernos que *duraron* en promedio solo 10 meses [CADA UNO]."
> considerando la accion de "durar" como algo que se repite una determinada cantidad de veces?


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muchas gracias, por tu respuesta.
 parece que voy entendiendo como funciona...

entonces se puede decir que hay un "cambio de perspectiva" en la frase "Entre 1945 y 1990 *hubo* 50 gobiernos que *duraban* en promedio solo 10 meses." 

-siendo  la primera parte de la frase una frase-resumen y la parte que va en  imperfecto situandolo al lector dentro de la narracion.(espero que  entiendas lo que trato de decir)

o cual seria el efecto que produce en el lector ese cambio de los tiempos verbales frente a "Entre 1945 y 1990 *hubo* 50 gobiernos que *duraron* en promedio solo 10 meses."


gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> muchas gracias, por tu respuesta.
> parece que voy entendiendo como funciona...
> 
> entonces se puede decir que hay un "cambio de perspectiva" en la frase "Entre 1945 y 1990 *hubo* 50 gobiernos que *duraban* en promedio solo 10 meses."
> 
> -siendo la primera parte de la frase una frase-resumen y la parte que va en imperfecto situandolo al lector dentro de la narracion.(espero que entiendas lo que trato de decir)  Sí, se entiende perfecto y coincido. Se marca un hecho puntual primero (haber) que indica un comienzo y un final bien determinados y, en segunda instancia, se señala un hecho que presenta duración sin indicación de comienzo ni final.
> o cual seria el efecto que produce en el lector ese cambio de los tiempos verbales frente a "Entre 1945 y 1990 *hubo* 50 gobiernos que *duraron* en promedio solo 10 meses."
> 
> Si decimos "hubo 50 gobiernos y duraron en promedio 10 meses" la intención es expresar dos hechos con límites temporales bien precisos sin marcar continuidad o desarrollo el el pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias de antemano.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

hola, perdon por insistir tanto en el tema...pero me surgieron otras dudas...
 puede que las preguntas sean un poco redundantes pero quería estar seguro....

1) El profesor va a  expulsar a uno de sus alumnos de la clase y le dice:

"Te he dicho 5 veces que te calles y no me has hecho caso. Cada vez que te DECIA "cállate" me PROMETIAS que ibas a hacerlo."

es correcto el uso de DECIA y de PROMETIAS, no?
lo que me hace dudar es: las repeticiones tuvieron lugar hace muy poco tiempo (algunos minutos, algunos segundos incluso).
pero  eso no tiene importancia, no? se utiliza el imperfecto porque el  hablante considera las acciones (decía, prometías) como repetitivas y al  mismo tiempo como acabadas. Si fuera probable que volvieran a ocurrir (  lo que no es el caso en esta situacion) emplearia el pretérito compuesto...??

2)  la frase "Durante las vacaciones, él quiso ir varias veces a la playa  con nosotros y como ______ le (decir) que no queríamos acompañarlo,  se_________(enojar) con nosotros."
o "Durante las vacaciones, él  quiso ir varias veces a la playa con nosotros y le ______(decir) que no  queriamos acompañarlo y se _______(enojar) con nosotros."
Estas frase  son parecidas a la frase  "Ese dia lo vi muchas veces, y me saludó muy  amablemente" (en la que hay que emplear el indefinido). La única  diferencia es que hay tres verbos...pero me imagino que eso no cambia  mucho, no? (indefinido)


3) "Me pasó varias veces que _________(encender) la computadora y inmediatamente ________(echar) humo.

Es  un poco diferente la estructura de esta frase de las  anteriores...podriamos emplear el imperfecto en la segunda parte de la  frase?
Es muy parecida a "Me paso varias veces que cuando encendía la computadira inmediadamente echaba humo."
,en la que emplearia el imperfecto

3) Leí en alguna parte una frase parecida a esta:
"Cada vez que me FUI a verlo me SALUDABA."
es decir, que  la primera parte iba en indefinido, la segunda en imperfecto.

es normal mezclar los tiempos, en una frase como esta? 
 ambos verbos son verbos de accion (irse, saludar)...
no como en "cada vez que me fui a verte estabas enferma"
en esta frase entiendo el uso de los tiempos porque hay un verbo de acción y otro que expresa un estado...

muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## eduy

Resumiendo y para que se vea de un simple vistazo:

¿Has visto a Juan últimamente?
Si, ME LO HE CRUZADO muchas veces estos días. Siempre ME SALUDABA, pero para no tener que hablar conmigo APARTABA inmediatamente la vista y PASABA de largo.

Ese día vi tres veces a mi profesor de español, y todas ellas me saludó.

Te he dicho cinco veces que te calles y no me has hecho caso. Cada vez que te decía "cállate" me prometías que ibas a hacerlo.
O también:
Te he dicho cinco veces que te calles y no me has hecho caso. Cada vez que te he dicho "cállate" me has prometido que lo harías.

Durante las vacaciones, *él* quiso venir varias veces a la playa con nosotros, y como le dijimos que no queríamos que nos acompañase, se enojó con nosotros. (En esta oración se puede usar tanto el verbo venir como el verbo ir)

Me pasó varias veces que encendí el ordenador *e* inmediatamente comenzó a echar humo.
Me pasó varias veces que encendí el ordenador y enseguida comenzó a echar humo.
Me pasó varias veces que encendí el ordenador y comenzó a echar humo inmediatamente/ enseguida.

O también podemos eliminar la conjunción "y" quedando así:
Me pasó varias veces que *al encender * el ordenador comenzó inmediatamente a echar humo.

En España a la "computadora" se le dice "ordenador".


Cada vez que IBA a verlo me SALUDABA.
Cada vez que (me) FUI a verlo me SALUDÓ.
O también, " Siempre que iba a verlo..."

Un saludo Herr Mueller Luedenscheid, espero haberte ayudado.

Por cierto, Gamen y ACQM, buen trabajo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En los manuales de español para extranjeros se hace hincapié en el uso del perfecto compuesto.Desde mi punto de vista es un error cuando lo que se quiere enseñar es la lengua estándar del español. Sólo un mínimo número de hablantes entre los cientos de millones que hablamos español usan este tiempo y con valores diferentes según variedades y geolectos. Insistir en este tiempo es inútil. Pertenezco a una variedad de español que no usa el perfecto compuesto y nunca tuve problemas para comunicarme con otros hablantes de España o de América.
Lo importante es la variación Indefinido/imperfecto como tiempos de lo narrado, lo demás son florituras.


----------



## Gamen

Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> hola, perdon por insistir tanto en el tema...pero me surgieron otras dudas...
> puede que las preguntas sean un poco redundantes pero quería estar seguro....
> 
> 1) El profesor va a expulsar a uno de sus alumnos de la clase y le dice:
> 
> "Te he dicho 5 veces que te calles y no me has hecho caso. Cada vez que te DECIA "cállate" me PROMETIAS que ibas a hacerlo."
> 
> es correcto el uso de DECIA y de PROMETIAS, no?
> lo que me hace dudar es: las repeticiones tuvieron lugar hace muy poco tiempo (algunos minutos, algunos segundos incluso).
> pero eso no tiene importancia, no? No, no tiene importancia cuánto tiempo pasó para el uso del imperfecto. se utiliza el imperfecto porque el hablante considera las acciones (decía, prometías) como repetitivas y al mismo tiempo como acabadas. Si fuera probable que volvieran a ocurrir ( lo que no es el caso en esta situacion) emplearia el pretérito compuesto...?? Sí, sobre todo si tienen vinculación con el presente.
> Me los has prometido, pero no cumpliste todavía.
> 
> 2) la frase "Durante las vacaciones, él quiso ir varias veces a la playa con nosotros y como ______ le *DECÍAMOS* (decir) que no queríamos acompañarlo, se *ENOJABA*________(enojar) con nosotros." En este caso me parece mejor usar el imperfecto porque la acción es repetitiva en el pasado.
> o "Durante las vacaciones, él quiso ir varias veces a la playa con nosotros y le ______(decir) que no queriamos acompañarlo y se _______(enojar) con nosotros."
> Estas frase son parecidas a la frase "Ese dia lo vi muchas veces, y me saludó muy amablemente" (en la que hay que emplear el indefinido). La única diferencia es que hay tres verbos...pero me imagino que eso no cambia mucho, no? (indefinido)
> 
> 
> 3) "Me pasó* varias veces* que _*ENCENDÍA*________(encender) la computadora E inmediatamente *ECHABA*_______(echar) humo.
> Aquí conviene el imperfecto porque se trata de acciones repetitivas y este hecho esta marcado a través del modalizador temporal "varias veces". No se trata de una acción puntual o determinada, con un comienzo y fin delimitados. Por esta razón no encaja bien el indefinido o pretérito perfecto simple.
> Es un poco diferente la estructura de esta frase de las anteriores...podriamos emplear el imperfecto en la segunda parte de la frase?
> Es muy parecida a "Me paso varias veces que cuando encendía la computadira inmediadamente echaba humo."
> ,en la que emplearia el imperfecto
> 
> 3) Leí en alguna parte una frase parecida a esta:
> "Cada vez que me FUI a verlo me SALUDABA."
> es decir, que la primera parte iba en indefinido, la segunda en imperfecto.
> Es posible, pero me suena más normal *"cada vez que iba a verlo me saludaba"* porque se trata de una acción repetitiva y este hecho está marcado con el modalizador temporal "cada vez que...".
> 
> es normal mezclar los tiempos, en una frase como esta? No, no me parece normal mezclar los tiempos en este caso.
> ambos verbos son verbos de accion (irse, saludar)...
> no como en "cada vez que me fui a verte estabas enferma". Preferible: "cada vez que *iba *a verte estabas enferma". El "cada vez" indica una acción que se reitera, por eso no encaja bien el indefinido. Se trata de acciones repetitivas. No se presenta una acción puntual o determinada.
> en esta frase entiendo el uso de los tiempos porque hay un verbo de acción y otro que expresa un estado...
> Sí, correcto.
> muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muchas gracias, por sus respuestas.
me ayudaron mucho.

quería añadir dos comentarios:
1)  *eduy* propone el indefinido en las frases
a1) "Me pasó varias veces que *encendí* el ordenador *e* inmediatamente *comenzó* a echar humo."

b2) "Durante las vacaciones, él quiso venir varias veces a la playa con nosotros, y como le *dijimos* que no queríamos que nos acompañase, se *enojó* con nosotros.*"

Gamen*, por su parte, propone el imperfecto:

a2) "Me pasó* varias veces* que _*ENCENDÍA*________(encender) la computadora E inmediatamente *ECHABA*_______(echar) humo."
b2)"Durante las vacaciones, él quiso ir varias veces a la playa con nosotros y como ______ le *DECÍAMOS* (decir) que no queríamos acompañarlo, se *ENOJABA*________(enojar) con nosotros."

me imagino que es por que Gamen percibe las acciones como repetitivas y durativas, eduy, como repetitivas pero, a la vez, como limitadas, no?

2) me permito agragar un comentario con respecto a lo que dice XiaoRoel; en los manuales de español que se utilizan en mi país -tanto en las universidades como en las escuelas secundarias- se hace hincapié en el uso del pretérito perfecto - es verdad.

Sin embargo, esos manuales no dicen nada/ muy poco sobre el valor* repetitivo* que puede tener el pretérito perfecto. 

Por lo tanto, frases como "Cada vez que *he vuelto* a casa *he estado* muy cansada y aun no he podido leer el libro que me regalaste." 
 (es un ejemplo de ACQM, #12) 
nos causan problemas - porque, según esos manuales, el tiempo que normalmente expresa "repeticion" es el imperfecto...


----------



## ACQM

Herr Mueller:

Los ejercicios que nos estás proponiendo en este foro son muy interesantes porque tampoco son fáciles para nosotros. Me resulta difícil como nativa explicar porqué hablo español como lo hablo.

Seguramente vuestros manuales no aclaran bien como usar el imperfecto con valor repetitivo, porque no está claro ni bien delimitado. Muchas de las contradicciones que encontrarás son porque los distintos foreros somos de distintos lugares. El habla de Eduy se parece más a la mía que la de Xiao (los gallegos no usan perfecto compuesto) y sobretodo que la de Gamen (por ejemplo, yo usaría indefinido o perfecto compuesto en el caso a2). Como dice Xiao, a veces no es tan importante decirlo exactamente igual que un nativo, porque no todos los nativos los usan igual, incluso dos personas con el mismo dialecto o forma de español pueden usar diferentes formas verbales para una oración determinada.

Para mí, en "Cada vez que he vuelto a casa he estado muy cansada y aun no he podido leer el libro que me regalaste." no hace falta añadir valor de "repetición" al verbo porque (a) la expresión "cada vez" es suficiente, porque (b) lo que me importa de la acción (estar cansada) es su influencia en el presente (el libro sin leer) y eso lo puedo expresar mejor con perfecto compuesto. Que una acción sea repetitiva no indica que sea imprescindible el uso del imperfecto (o de otra forma imperfectiva), dependerá de la intención del hablante, ¿qué quiero decir? ¿qué quiero enfatizar? ¿cuál es el mensaje que quiero transmitir?

Por otro lado te diré, que, si tu intención es hablar en español peninsular estándar (dejaremos a los atlánticos a un lado, de momento) primero debes pensar si la acción pertenece al pasado reciente y/o con influencia sobre el presente (p. perfecto compuesto) o a un pasado no reciente , y sólo en los casos que NO pertenecen al "pasado reciente" debes decidir aplicar pret. imperfecto o perfecto simple.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

muy bien. gracias por tus explicaciones...


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Hola
Qué tiempo verbal conviene en la siguiente frase?

De  todos los extranjeros que han venido a trabajar aquí, el que mejor  hablaba nuestro idioma cuando ________(llegar) , ha sido X.


pretérito indefinido o perfecto compuesto?
[el  que dice la frase es el representante de una organización caritativa  que cada año desde hace muchos años recibe a voluntarios extranjeros]


muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## jmx

Yo lo diría así:

De todos los extranjeros que han venido a trabajar aquí, el que mejor hablaba nuestro idioma cuando *llegó, era/es *X. ('es' si sigue aquí, 'era' en caso contrario)

Con otros tiempos no me suena natural.

EDIT: he cambiado 'fue' por 'era'.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Muchas gracias, jmx.


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

si, tiene que ser *era* (o es) y  no *ha sido* porque es ..._el que mejor lo habl*aba.*..era/es X_


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Buenas noches.
Tengo otra duda en cuanto al uso de los tiempos verbales en los siguientes ejemplos:


1) Esta semana *visité un par de veces* a mi abuela que vive en otra parte de la ciudad,para ir allí siempre tomé el mismo camino. *Primero cruzaba* la plaza, *después* desde allí *iba* en bus hasta la cementerio, *entonces caminaba* a la casa de mi tío.

2) [Un profesor de educación física le cuenta a su colega] "Hoy *hice lo mismo en todos* mis cursos. *Primero* *mostré* (*mostraba) a los alumnos un ejercicio para calentar los músculos, *después* les *hice* (*hacía) correr 2 kilómetros y *al final* les *hice* (*hacía) jugar al fútbol."

En las segundas frases de ambos textos se habla de una serie de acciones que se repitieron en el pasado. En el 1° texto los verbos de la segunda frase van en pretérito imperfecto, en el 2° texto en pretérito indefinido. Entiendo por qué hay que emplear el préterito imperfecto en la primera frase: presentamos las 3 acciones sucesivas como algo rutinario. Pero por qué es imposible usar el preterito inmperfecto en la segunda frase del texto 2 (mostraba, hacía, hacía)? No se trata de acciones rutinarias? El profesor repitió las acciones de mostrar, hacer correr, hacer jugar en todos varias veces ese día...
Podrían explicármelo por favor?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

HOla


Herr Mueller Luedenscheid said:


> Buenas noches.
> Tengo otra duda en cuanto al uso de los tiempos verbales en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> 
> 1) Esta semana *visité un par de veces* a mi abuela que vive en otra parte de la ciudad,para ir allí siempre tomé el mismo camino. *Primero cruzaba* la plaza, *después* desde allí *iba* en bus hasta la cementerio, *entonces caminaba* a la casa de mi tío.
> 
> 2) [Un profesor de educación física le cuenta a su colega] "Hoy *hice lo mismo en todos* mis cursos. *Primero* *mostré* (*mostraba) a los alumnos un ejercicio para calentar los músculos, *después* les *hice* (*hacía) correr 2 kilómetros y *al final* les *hice* (*hacía) jugar al fútbol."
> 
> En las segundas frases de ambos textos se habla de una serie de acciones que se repitieron en el pasado. En el 1° texto los verbos de la segunda frase van en pretérito imperfecto, en el 2° texto en pretérito indefinido. Entiendo por qué hay que emplear el préterito imperfecto en la primera frase: presentamos las 3 acciones sucesivas como algo rutinario. Pero por qué es imposible usar el preterito inmperfecto en la segunda frase del texto 2 (mostraba, hacía, hacía)? No se trata de acciones rutinarias? El profesor repitió las acciones de mostrar, hacer correr, hacer jugar en todos varias veces ese día...
> Podrían explicármelo por favor?
> Gracias de antemano.



Hola Herr Mueller Luedenscheid:

Solamente está permitida una pregunta por hilo en este foro. Dado que tu último post contiene, no una, sino varias consultas, este hilo debe ser cerrado. Te sugerimos abrir un nuevo hilo y en el que te enfoqués en *una sola frase u oración breve*, que por nuestra parte, será un gusto tratar de ayudarte.

Gracias por tu comprensión,

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

